# Japanese Mini Truck



## Gr8WhiteNorth

Anybody here put a plow on one of those japanese mini trucks? I've bought a second one now and want to put a plow on for doing sidewalks. The plow must be fully adjustable from the cab and must stand up to real usage........This particular truck makes 40 stops on its route every snowfall. 

Any other general comments about the mini trucks is welcome.


----------



## linycctitan

Started out in 1993 with an '88 Nissan p/u with a 6'6" Meyer. With the right tires and ballast, she plowed very well. Is this what you are refering to, or are you talking about those little, tiny jap utility trucks?


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth

The tiny, tiny ones. I'm trying to locate a plow kit for one of them.


----------



## mercer_me

You might beable to get one of those 6' Boss plows that they put on the Polaris Ranger utility vehicle.


----------



## blowerman

I have a cushman "white truck" and wouldn't waste the time putting a plow on it. They work great in the summer, but park it in winter.


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth

I need to outfit this little truck for sidewalks and maybe city driveways. Its the fastest clearing method I can think of that is street legal in canada. I've tried trailering bobcats, two speed skidsteers, snowblowers, sweepers.


----------



## Duncan90si

All these sites sell plows for them. Not certain if they all are power angle though.

http://www.americasminitruckcenter.com/japanese-mini-truck-snow-plow/

http://www.buckeyeminitrucks.com/Black Line Snow Plows for Japanese Mini Trucks.htm

http://www.usedjapaneseminitrucks.com/mini_truck_accessories_form.html


----------



## Norway-importer

... as I said earlier before my post was removed - I have made mountingkits for all the Japanese minitrucks for Meyer since the early 90`s, and they are in the international specbook. You might not get them over there as Meyer doesn`t really follow up on the European deal these days. The kits are available for the Nissan Frontier from 99 - up, the Toyota HiLux 4x4 from 88 to 2005, Mazda from 1994 and up till this years model. If you want I got all the numbers and can send you the speclist if you don`t have access to the Meyer web - extranet site. 
Don`t hesitate to contact me if you need help with those - I know them all ;-)

Odd Arild Hoel
Offroader and plower.... for years


----------



## Danimal

I think the Japanese K-trucks are an awesome option for mounting a plow on. There was a small dealer here in Wisconsin (Badgerland, I believe) that brought one out to demo at a local hunt club I frequent and it was pretty darn cool. When you compare the bang for the buck in the K-trucks, its hard to go wrong to be able to sit in a heated cab for $5K-$6K IMHO. I do know that the Blackline plows are pretty pricey but my uncle has a mitsubishi mini truck with a manual angle blackline plow and he loves it.


----------



## Badgerland WI

Thanks Danimal.

The Blackline plows are all power-up/power-down via an actuator (with a max down-force of 500lbs). There are two types of Power angles available...light-duty and heavy-duty (they bill it as commercial duty).

All depends on if you want complete control of blade angle from inside your cab. If speed is your main issue, then its worth the extra $$$ IMHO.


----------



## ranger88den

Norway-importer;653459 said:


> ... as I said earlier before my post was removed - I have made mountingkits for all the Japanese minitrucks for Meyer since the early 90`s, and they are in the international specbook. You might not get them over there as Meyer doesn`t really follow up on the European deal these days. The kits are available for the Nissan Frontier from 99 - up, the Toyota HiLux 4x4 from 88 to 2005, Mazda from 1994 and up till this years model. If you want I got all the numbers and can send you the speclist if you don`t have access to the Meyer web - extranet site.
> Don`t hesitate to contact me if you need help with those - I know them all ;-)
> 
> Odd Arild Hoel
> Offroader and plower.... for years


Do you have any kits that apply to a 1995 Geo Tracker (Suzuki Sidekick) two door?


----------



## s_melchi

I can get you plows for your Mini Trucks and the mounts to go with them.

About $1900 for the 72" Blackline Commercial Duty Power Angle shipped in the U.S.. They have down pressure and are all electric pnuematic cab controlled. I used to sell the Mini Trucks and plows they work great. Then depending on the truck the front mount will be around $200.


----------



## The Norwegian

I am sorry for the late answer.. We have not made kits for the small Zukies - but I guess it is available for Snoway through Germany.
As the rules are in the US - nobody will rip your plates off if you make your own mount from a different small Japaneese truck.


----------



## fordzilla1155

I use a cycle country with a downpressure kit on my mitt. A good atv winch is all you need to raise or lower it...


----------



## ranger88den

The Norwegian;698873 said:


> I am sorry for the late answer.. We have not made kits for the small Zukies - but I guess it is available for Snoway through Germany.
> As the rules are in the US - nobody will rip your plates off if you make your own mount from a different small Japaneese truck.


Could you suggest a german website for the Snoway Suzuki plow mount. thanks


----------



## sefh

Check Ebay I did see one that was in Ohio all setup with a plow, lights, and heat.


----------



## ranger88den

Thanks for the tip


----------



## shepoutside

Great thread, and just in time, as I just picked up one myself, for driveways/walkways. Hope it works out ok!!


----------



## Badgerland WI

Shep... it will work just fine for you and you'll be happy with the results. Just make sure the front receiver mount is installed properly where you will attach the plow. That is the key and an area that folks have had problems with in the past due to improper installation. Looks like a nice, clean lil Subaru from the picture.

Let me know if you need any help with your new toy!


----------



## Cutter1

I have lots of e 47 parts!!!! [email protected]


----------



## Triple L

are they 4 wheel drive???


----------



## Badgerland WI

Mini Trucks are available as 2WD or 4WD so just make sure when you're shopping around that you stick to 4WD models. My personal favorites (especially for plow trucks) are Suzukis or Mitsubishis, but you can find trucks manufactured by Subaru, Daihatsu (Toyota), or Honda as well. I would look for a 4x4 with a Hi-Lo transfer case at a minimum for pushing snow. Most of the trucks we set-up have a 2" lift kit installed and larger 23" or 24" off-road tires. Carlisle All Trails work well in the snow.

Here is a plow truck I just finished setting-up for a customer on a Mattracks system:










Tracks are not necessary to effectively plow snow! This customer just happens to live in a very rural area of N.D. and is frequently snowed-in so he will now have a plow vehicle & a heavy snow escape vehicle.


----------



## brumas

*Did you intall the snow plows in the Mini truck?*



Gr8WhiteNorth;636958 said:


> I need to outfit this little truck for sidewalks and maybe city driveways. Its the fastest clearing method I can think of that is street legal in canada. I've tried trailering bobcats, two speed skidsteers, snowblowers, sweepers.


Did you intall the snow plows in the Mini trucks?

How did it go? do they do side walks well? is it better the 52" for the walks?
Can you give any feed back about your experience?


----------



## kevlars

Are these things street legal? Interesting, to say the least.

kevlars


----------



## brumas

kevlars;1306560 said:


> Are these things street legal? Interesting, to say the least.
> 
> kevlars


Yes they are!

Some people as them as out of the road and use them to go hunting or as an ATV.
I have 3 road legal for my business.They are awesome, spent like 8 liters per 100kms and in terms of logistics i can fit all 3 more my 10feet trailer in my garage plus all the the stuff and small machinery that i have in the garage
They are 4wd and some actually have dif lock, I have one with dif lock and is in that one that i want to put the plow


----------



## kevlars

Can they cruise at highway speeds?

kevlars


----------



## brumas

kevlars;1306592 said:


> Can they cruise at highway speeds?
> 
> kevlars


Well they are not really for speeding, but i can reach 110km/h in highway but i usually drive in highway at 90km/h
I have one of them that just have 4 gears and I dont know if it is because of that but it just reach around 90km/h, but I never try to push. in any of them to the limit.


----------

